# UrS4 purchase questions



## TDItwist (Oct 20, 2002)

We took in a '94 S4 on trade this week. It's a 5speed, 119K miles, Pearl exterior, beige leather interior, 10 disc changer, most everything works perfect (drivers seat heater inop, outside temp. illumination inop, power steering pump starting to leak) other than that, the car is pretty flawless. No pinion/gearbox whine, steering rack doesn't have any looseness or slop. The guy traded in on a B5 S4 and was almost in tears when he had to part with the C4 (or so I hear). I can buy at $8,500. I have been checking the prices around the US and the price seems good. Any pitfalls to look out for? It's the S4 or wait and try and find a local TDI Golf. Thanks for your input-


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: UrS4 purchase questions (TDItwist)*

Couple of links to help you out:
http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke...old=0
If the link doesn't work go click this link and the buyers guide will be on there
http://www.s-cars.org/ also browse around on the site
Also, try reading this: http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/msgs/79185.phtml
"life at 200k miles"


----------

